# Windscreen Polish please!



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Evening guys,

Not to long ago i had an incident where a wagon flew past me and dumped aload of 1-2 inch stones over the front of my car.

The front of the car got sprayed through insurance, however, the windscreen never got replaced!

I am now doing quite alot of miles through work and the scratches on my windscreen are bloody awful! if the suns shining a bit, i cannot see a thing!

So my question - can anyone polish my screen for me - for money or goods of course! im based in derbyshire, but can travel.


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

oh and may i add - pretty please! its driving me insane!


----------



## B005TED-G (Jan 5, 2012)

Why not just take a hammer to it and phone the insurance company. £70 excess for a brand new window has to be a better financial option than paying someone plus the cost of travel if you have to get to them.


----------



## jamespd (Nov 21, 2011)

Hi, polishing out scratches in glass is very difficult due to it being so hard. However if the scratches are scratches and not pits in the glass then you may find jewellers rogue to work. Your can try polishing this with a machine. Google jewellers rouge for more details!

You know what for the time and effort you may be better off claiming on the insurance though!


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Could you really take a hammer to your own pride and joy and leave yourself withput a car.
I think the other option is the best way to go about it or enquire with your insurer and ask them why they didnt replace the screen when the car got painted.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

I had some bad wiper scratching on my car and auto windscreens changed it as i told them it obscured my view while driving at night. To be fair it was quite bad, think the last owner had never used the screen wash button and just used the wipers on a dry screen!


----------



## B005TED-G (Jan 5, 2012)

willwad82 said:


> Could you really take a hammer to your own pride and joy and leave yourself withput a car.
> I think the other option is the best way to go about it or enquire with your insurer and ask them why they didnt replace the screen when the car got painted.


Yes

All you need to do is tap it to get a crack and do it the night before the contractor is due to replace the screen. I know a person who does this annually at the end of the winter period as his screen is ruined by all the salt and grit getting thrown at it.


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

+1 for jewellers rouge


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

you can buy glass polishing kits, cant remember where from though.

Deliberately breaking your windscreen is fraud and ends up costing everyone more on lready expensive insurance.


----------



## B005TED-G (Jan 5, 2012)

mattsbmw said:


> you can buy glass polishing kits, cant remember where from though.
> 
> Deliberately breaking your windscreen is fraud and ends up costing everyone more on lready expensive insurance.


This is very true, but his argument was that the insurer would pay out unless the windscreen was chipped or cracked so he considers it safer to have the windscreen replaced through these means as like the OP, driving at night is a struggle. I personally think the insurers should fork out for windscreen corrections as they do for chip repairs but doubt that they would entertain it.


----------



## CleanCar99 (Dec 30, 2011)

Maybe instead of taking a hammer to the windscreen which is insurance fraud, why not take the wiper blades off. If you forget to refit them when you turn tjem on its an accident and perfectly legal.


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

Would not have thought you could claim for that!


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

B005TED-G said:


> Yes
> 
> All you need to do is tap it to get a crack and do it the night before the contractor is due to replace the screen. I know a person who does this annually at the end of the winter period as his screen is ruined by all the salt and grit getting thrown at it.


Fair enough matey not saying your wrong but its a little extreme unless you have a small excess.


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

kybert said:


> Maybe instead of taking a hammer to the windscreen which is insurance fraud, why not take the wiper blades off. If you forget to refit them when you turn tjem on its an accident and perfectly legal.


He should be able to make the original claim pay if his view is obscured by the damage caused by the stones.

Might be worth following up


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

willwad82 said:


> Fair enough matey not saying your wrong but its a little extreme unless you have a small excess.


Most people have windscreen cover on their policy mate which is usually around the £70 mark.


----------



## Mike k (Oct 14, 2011)

Anyone on here had their bmw screen replaced through insurance? reason i ask if becuase mine has 2 chips that are only sa few mm apart so the chip repair guy said they cant be fixed and i would need a new screen. But, as my car has rain sensitive wipers ive read that the mirror is bonded to the screen in a special way. 

Plus, my screen is a genuine original bmw screen, i know this as it has the sticker on the inside for passenger airbag or something. Would i be able to choose where to take my car to have it done and so weould say back to bmw or would the insurance company say no take it to whoever they deal with?

Just wondered really as was planning on having this done once we get the winter out the way.


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Mike k said:


> Anyone on here had their bmw screen replaced through insurance? reason i ask if becuase mine has 2 chips that are only sa few mm apart so the chip repair guy said they cant be fixed and i would need a new screen. But, as my car has rain sensitive wipers ive read that the mirror is bonded to the screen in a special way.
> 
> Plus, my screen is a genuine original bmw screen, i know this as it has the sticker on the inside for passenger airbag or something. Would i be able to choose where to take my car to have it done and so weould say back to bmw or would the insurance company say no take it to whoever they deal with?
> 
> Just wondered really as was planning on having this done once we get the winter out the way.


Its unlikely the insurance would allow it to be taken to a main dealer as they usually deal with autoglass / autowindscreens etc.


----------



## Mike k (Oct 14, 2011)

Yeah that's right. I imagine autoglass etc must be aware of these sort of cars aren't they? I'll find out soon lol


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Cerium oxide should do the trick You can get this stuff from fleabay as it comes as powder You need to mix that with distilled water


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2008)

Get Ceriglass from CYC


----------



## Bel (Mar 1, 2011)

B005TED-G said:


> Yes
> 
> All you need to do is tap it to get a crack and do it the night before the contractor is due to replace the screen. I know a person who does this annually at the end of the winter period as his screen is ruined by all the salt and grit getting thrown at it.


And people wonder why insurance is so expensive.

Does he also get somebody to run into the back of him periodically so that he can claim for whiplash?

What a ****.


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Completely forgot i posted this!!

I know about cerium oxide, but you did to apply it via a special pad etc i thought?

Which i dont have, or the skill.......

Please help!


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

I got good results using G4 on a rayon pad with a DA. Got rid of a lot of hazing and wiper marks.


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

organisys said:


> I got good results using G4 on a rayon pad with a DA. Got rid of a lot of hazing and wiper marks.


this is what i need doing - but dont own any of the above!


----------

